# rig rundown: full band stereo live setup // aeons end, Prog Metal from Germany



## iPat (Jan 31, 2021)

Hey guys,

with my instrumental *Prog Metal* band *aeons end* from Germany, we put together an in-depth *rig rundown* which explains our whole *stereo live setup* including r*outing, mixer setup, IEM-setup, backing tracks and click, MIDI-programming* for the Kemper profilers and even *DMX-programming* for our own light show.

Part one, including our *main components and routing setup* in now online on our website with a ton of photos and routing schematics:
https://www.aeonsend.eu/core-components/







This is what our whole setup looks and sounds like:



We hope you enjoy reading and may find some helpful information.

All the best,
Pat


----------



## iPat (Feb 15, 2021)

hey guys,

a new part of my bands comprehensive rig rundown is online now! In this part we feature mixing in the Behringer X32 rack mixer, merging digital and analog signals into FOH-ready sums and providing individual IEM-mixes for each band member:https://www.aeonsend.eu/mixer-and-iem-setup/




BTW: the next part will be released in two weeks and will explain our Kemper setup including profiles, performances and stereo imaging!


----------



## iPat (Feb 28, 2021)

hey guys,

the next part of my band's rig rundown is now online. In this part we explain how we setup our Kemper Amps, profiles and performances. The explain which profiles we use and how we put together various tones from high gain to glassy clean. Also we share our approach on stereo imaging in a live situation: https://www.aeonsend.eu/kemper-setup/

Here are a few sound expamples:


High Gain
Glassy Clean
Drone







Enjoy,
Pat


----------



## BenSolace (Mar 2, 2021)

As a proponent of bands taking their live sound into their own hands and not relying on venues to do so I love seeing this kind of thing - don't know what it's like in the states or Europe but in the UK I have only once come across a soundguy who balked at the idea that we didn't want any wedges on, and who also ran a mono setup.

It's a shame the live subforum doesn't get more traffic, I'm assuming as the majority of members don't play live. IMO you haven't experienced rock/metal guitar to its fullest until you've experienced your guitar lock in with drums and bass at volume (and usually another guitar). Can't be beat! 

I'm guessing the diagram is for giving to the soundguy in advance? I custom wired my bands patchbay so that MIDI and other ins and outs were at the front also.


----------



## iPat (Mar 2, 2021)

BenSolace said:


> I'm guessing the diagram is for giving to the soundguy in advance? I custom wired my bands patchbay so that MIDI and other ins and outs were at the front also.


Hey Ben,

the diagram is actually more for our own understanding of what we've put together since with all the signals and routing, our whole setup got kinda complicated.
You can find even more diagrams, tables and signal lists on our website: https://www.aeonsend.eu/#rig

All the best,
Pat


----------



## iPat (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey guys,

the part of my bands in-depth rig rundown was released today. In this episode we share our use of Logic Pro X, providing our backing tracks as well as click tracks and VST instruments, dual KPA MIDI control, our MIDI to DMX light show.

We hope you enjoy reading and may find some helpful information: https://www.aeonsend.eu/logic-pro-x-session/


----------



## rotebass (Mar 15, 2021)

BenSolace said:


> As a proponent of bands taking their live sound into their own hands and not relying on venues to do so I love seeing this kind of thing - don't know what it's like in the states or Europe but in the UK I have only once come across a soundguy who balked at the idea that we didn't want any wedges on, and who also ran a mono setup.



As someone who - prior to Covid - did a lot of festival production (both FOH and monitor mix), I welcome rigs like this, it gives me a chance to relax which can be a nice treat when you are 12 hours in on a 20+ hour day.

My only caveat is that the band needs to think long and hard about how they are going to get their signals to and from the main snake head without causing a ruckus. Nothing is worse than having your festival patch decimated by a band that tried to pull off a rig like this but didn't account for the fact that their snake can't reach the far end of an SL260, even more so when they are the 5th band in an all-day street festival (not that I'm speaking from experience or anything).


----------



## BenSolace (Mar 16, 2021)

rotebass said:


> As someone who - prior to Covid - did a lot of festival production (both FOH and monitor mix), I welcome rigs like this, it gives me a chance to relax which can be a nice treat when you are 12 hours in on a 20+ hour day.
> 
> My only caveat is that the band needs to think long and hard about how they are going to get their signals to and from the main snake head without causing a ruckus. Nothing is worse than having your festival patch decimated by a band that tried to pull off a rig like this but didn't account for the fact that their snake can't reach the far end of an SL260, even more so when they are the 5th band in an all-day street festival (not that I'm speaking from experience or anything).


Very good point - luckily (or not haha) as a very small time band most of the stages we play we're practically shoulder to shoulder, but were we to build some profile I'd undoubtedly double or even triple the snakes I build/bring with me. Our rig (and by the looks of it, the TS's band) are completely self contained so don't need a split from FOH with the exception of drums. My band don't monitor drums as, on small stages, there's no escaping our drummer's hits anyway!

Again, don't know how it is in the USA or Europe but most small gigs aren't using a regular soundguy or equipment, so even the same venue can differ per gig. Given there are sometimes not even monitor wedges, not having to constantly badger the FOH engineer for "more me" seems like a win all round.


----------



## rotebass (Mar 16, 2021)

BenSolace said:


> Very good point - luckily (or not haha) as a very small time band most of the stages we play we're practically shoulder to shoulder, but were we to build some profile I'd undoubtedly double or even triple the snakes I build/bring with me. Our rig (and by the looks of it, the TS's band) are completely self contained so don't need a split from FOH with the exception of drums. My band don't monitor drums as, on small stages, there's no escaping our drummer's hits anyway!
> 
> Again, don't know how it is in the USA or Europe but most small gigs aren't using a regular soundguy or equipment, so even the same venue can differ per gig. Given there are sometimes not even monitor wedges, not having to constantly badger the FOH engineer for "more me" seems like a win all round.



Very true, sounds like you've built a rig that fits your needs. I'd love to see more bands step up and do this.


----------



## iPat (Mar 28, 2021)

Hey guys,

Today we share the fifth and final part of our rig rundown, where we describe the programming and setup of our MIDI to DMX timecode light show: https://www.aeonsend.eu/light-show/






_ _ _

Part one, dealing with our core components and analog routing setup, can be found here: https://www.aeonsend.eu/core-components/

Part two, featuring our X32 & IEM setup, can be found here:
https://www.aeonsend.eu/mixer-and-iem-setup/

Part three, explaining our dual Kemper Profiling Amp setup, can be found here: https://www.aeonsend.eu/kemper-setup/

Part four, representing our Logic Pro X Session, can be found here:
https://www.aeonsend.eu/logic-pro-x-session/

_ _ _

We hope you enjoy reading and may find some helpful informations.


----------

